# What type of Eel is this



## Psycroptic (May 4, 2010)

I was shrimping with my dad and saw this green snake moving in the seaweed near the shore, so I swooped it up in the net and realized it was an eel. I have no idea what kind of an eel this is, but it's beautiful and I would love it if someone could tell me.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to TFK, Psycroptic. It's really hard for me to make out anything from that pic, as far as details. What waters did you find him in?


----------



## Psycroptic (May 4, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> Welcome to TFK, Psycroptic. It's really hard for me to make out anything from that pic, as far as details. What waters did you find him in?


I found him in the Indian River Lagoon, sorry about the picture quality... He was greenish with light tan spots going down his sides, also had a whitish stomach, and tan fin going down his back. The Indian River Lagoon is close to the Sebastian Inlet so it might have came from there. Hope this information helps, thanks for your reply.

http://crca.caloosahatchee.org/img/seagrassshoals.jpg Heres an image I found of where I went shrimping, we were right in the green patch in the right corner.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG, that area is gorgeous! I've googled every term I can think of, for example, combining the indigenous species of eels in that area along with color description...no luck so far.


----------



## Psycroptic (May 4, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> OMG, that area is gorgeous! I've googled every term I can think of, for example, combining the indigenous species of eels in that area along with color description...no luck so far.


Me too, the only thing that looked kind of familar was the Speckled Worm Eel


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Is that eel indigenous to the area? If not, maybe someone released from their home tank? Just thinking of possibilties..


----------



## Psycroptic (May 4, 2010)

It said Brazil and it also said they don't sell those Eels for aquariums, can't beleive this Eel is so hard to find.


----------



## Psycroptic (May 4, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> Is that eel indigenous to the area? If not, maybe someone released from their home tank? Just thinking of possibilties..


This site lists all the Eels and species in the Indian River Lagoon, it also listed the Eel I mentioned so maybe that was it. 

http://www.sms.si.edu/irLspec/Cl_Osteic.htm


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Good find and a good read. It seems you identified your eel! Did you notice some of the non-native species on the list? Jack Dempsey, platy, guppy, swordtail, red-bellied pacu...:shake:


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

you going to keep the eel?


----------



## Psycroptic (May 4, 2010)

No I didn't keep him, my salt water aquarium is only 30 gallons, plus I don't know if those are legal to actually catch and keep in Florida. Some fish can put you in jail for a long time and even have your car taken away. I have a list of things that tells you which size and what types of fish you can catch, but no Eel types are listed, the Eel I caught was too cool to keep anyways. It deserves to roam the ocean where it belongs. :-D


----------



## Psycroptic (May 4, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> Good find and a good read. It seems you identified your eel! Did you notice some of the non-native species on the list? Jack Dempsey, platy, guppy, swordtail, red-bellied pacu...:shake:


 Yea... People think its best to let them go in the ocean than let it die in their aquarium, but they don't know the consequences of it. Some of the fish people let go take over places and even wipe out other species. Some people use their hearts more then the head I guess lol.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I like the way you think and act! Letting the eel go was the right thing to do, IMHO. So, out of curiousity's sake can you give me some examples of "catch and keeps" that could land you in jail in Florida? 

Also, let's hear some details on your 30gl!! Pics??


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

did know you were in florida too.

I agree with kymmie, I like your thinking. If its native leave it.


----------



## Psycroptic (May 4, 2010)

Thank you, I can give you the list. It doesn't list everything though and I got this information on this website: Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation

Current (as of July 1, 2009) Requirements for Recreational Marine Life Harvest:


Recreational saltwater fishing license


Organisms must be landed and kept alive


A continuously circulating live well, aeration, or oxygenation system of adequate size to maintain these organisms in a healthy condition


Allowable Gear: hand held net, drop net, rod, barrier net, slurp gun (use of quinaldine is prohibited)*


Bag Limit: 20 organisms per person per day; only 5 of any one species allowed within the 20-organism bag limit


Possession Limit: 2-day possession limit, 40 total organisms, no more than 10 of any one species allowed


Allowable substrate: see species specifications in table


Closed areas: Some closed areas exist**


Sale of recreationally caught marine life organisms is prohibited











Here's a chart I found on a marine fish website that helps show which fish and inverts are compatible,
hopefully this is some use too anyone on here who enjoys harvesting/buying animals for their aquarium.










I'll take some pics of my aquarium soon, I'd like to let the live rock grow more algae so it looks prettier. :]


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

people def. do put things that dont belong and an example of a non-native species thats been let go into florida waters is the lionfish and caulerpa ( a macro algae ) is a problem with taking over the west coast. glad you made a good choice in putting it back where it was found, regardless of the law its in the best bet of the individual animal as well as the long term of its species. just think about it, if everyone was taking one home ... there wouldnt be any left to populate the area thus leaving gaps in the food chain.


----------

